# If you're only gonna catch one fish...



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I had never seen the solunar tables say "STAY HOME", but that was pretty much the outlook for today, but I had to try since it was such a beautiful day. I made a solo trip to the Tallapoosa today after a buddy couldn't clear his work schedule.
The ride up the lake was absolutely gorgeous with all the colors of the leaves nearing their peak. Seas were near one inch and temps were around 80.
Went to my favorite bait spot and was greeted, or should I say bitched at, by the same old hag of a blue heron that always gives me hell when I'm castnetting. Why can't she just STFU?
Caught some giant gizzards that I hoped would scare the spotted bass, and had a pleasant ride up the lake enjoying the fall colors.
When I got near Martin Dam I could smell the rotten egg odor that comes this time of year when Lake Martin is puking out what I assume is the fall turnover. Nasty brown foam covered the water and the little shit spotted bass were popping the surface nearly everywhere.
I deployed big, frisky shad in all my favorite places, but I think the stripers were probably gagging from the smell of the water. With only twenty minutes of light remaining, I was fishless as I approached Redemption Point. We don't call it Redemption Point for nothing!
My starboard flatline bodupp, and I was hooked up to what I thought was the Loch Yates monster. I let the rod holder fight the fish while I cleared lines. I could see the fish "waking" about a hundred yards back which is usually the sign of a big one. I slowly worked her close, and when she saw the boat she flipped ass-over-teakettle, throwing stinking ass water everywhere. It dawned on me that for the first time in a while, I was concerned about losing a fish.
She finally gave up, and I yammed my thumb in her mouth and hauled her aboard. I didn't measure her, but she was easy over three feet long. I snapped a couple of pics and sent her on her way. If we ever meet again, I'll know, because one of her stripes made a circle near her tail.

That's a Penn 80W next to her.:whistling:


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Have to ask! What is the pistol for?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice-looking Striper.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good lord, that fish has got be some 20ft long. I hope you used that pistol on her a few times

Great report. Have you ever thought of going heavier to cut the fight times down? Like a 130 or something


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

tank banger said:


> Have to ask! What is the pistol for?


Fishing in Alabama ... hello?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Good lord, that fish has got be some 20ft long. I hope you used that pistol on her a few times
> 
> Great report. Have you ever thought of going heavier to cut the fight times down? Like a 130 or something


Pulls the boat backwards on the strike, throwing slack in my other lines.:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice one! I was on the Al. river last weekend and the color was just starting, caught myself staring at the scenery instead my cork a couple of times! old age is scary


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Seriously, the pistol is for aggressive cottonmouths I encounter when castnetting, and as a deterrent for the young men that are drinking beer at the ramp when I come back well after dark. Let them get their beer money somewhere else.

The reel is actually a 400 series Calcutta, if you didn't already know. Hey, if you're gonna tell a fish story ...

Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> Seriously, the pistol is for aggressive cottonmouths I encounter when castnetting, and as a deterrent for the young men that are drinking beer at the ramp when I come back well after dark. Let them get their beer money somewhere else.
> 
> The reel is actually a 400 series Calcutta, if you didn't already know. Hey, if you're gonna tell a fish story ...
> 
> Thanks for reading guys.


OK yeah dont blame you at all:thumbsup: nice catch!!!


----------

